# great article for the really nuts WAW



## cbnero (Dec 6, 2013)

Found this article today, thought it would be worth sharing:

Why Couples Counseling Rarely Works with Narcissistic and Borderline Women | A Shrink for Men

This is my situation to a T. At least I only have 67 days until the D should be final. But went through 11 months of being a chump by agreeing with her and taking all the blame as she gas lighted me.

Maybe this will help someone else earlier vs later...

Happy 2014 to all!


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

cbnero said:


> Found this article today, thought it would be worth sharing:
> 
> Why Couples Counseling Rarely Works with Narcissistic and Borderline Women | A Shrink for Men
> 
> ...


Dr. Ann Abler... I laughed out loud.


----------



## littlejaz (Oct 17, 2013)

This article may have been written about wayward women but it fits my STBXH to a T. And I think that his therapist must be Dr. Ann Abler.


----------

